# P.T.O. Seal Installation. Direction of seal lip



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

In the photo is my new pto seal. This is the direction the old seal was driven into the housing. The problem is it goes against the normal rule of mounting a seal. The lip with the spring will be facing outward. I'm going by the direction the old seal was mounted. It may have been put in backwards.












Photo #2
This is the direction that would be correct by normal standards. Driving it in from this direction puts the open side of the lip/spring side facing the oil. Seems correct. It doesn't give a good driving surface to press it in. Its the weak side of the seal. Ill have to catch that 1/16" lip on the outer diameter.
I wouldn't be question all this if not for the fact that the old seal was the opposite of normal.
Was the old seal wrong?
Am I missing something?
Which way is correct?
There in nothing in my service manual to show how it goes in.
Thanks mike


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

Well;
After regurgitating this in my mind I made a decision. I installed it as I would any other seal with the spring lip facing inward. This seal can't be driven from the outside because its diameter is smaller. So if you drive in from the back side you still keep the seal in the same direction.
The previous installer drove it in backwards.
My 3/4 " drive 2" socket was a perfect seal driver. Thanks to anyone who reads this and hope it answers a future question for someone out there.
For all those pto seals leaking out there. If your oil level leaks down over time to that level and you run your tractor its likely your running gears and bearings dry.
I put a repair sleeve on the seal surface because of some pitting. My diameter is 1.765 its 15 thousandths over. Snugged up the seal a little.










You can see the edge of the repair sleeve in the photo #2


----------

